# Lightly smoked asparagus



## smokin lou530 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tried smoking some veggies for the first time tonight. Asparagus with a drizzle of all of olive oil salt pepper crushed red peppers and garlic. I put the asparagus in a boat of aluminum foil with about a teaspoon of butter on top. I let it get light smoke for about 15 minutes before I sealed up the foil and just let them sit until my chicken was done cooking.












IMG_0179.JPG



__ smokin lou530
__ Jun 24, 2017





The garlic melted and fuse with the oil and butter the asparagus didn't get mushy and still had a nice bite to it


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2017)

I bet it was delicious!

We love asparagus around here.

Al


----------

